# Judge Phyre the Trakehner's conformation!



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

I really can't comment on his conformation as I stink at that, but he sure is a handsome boy. Best of luck to you and him.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh he is pretty. I recently got a Trakehner. We need to talk, lol.


----------



## Birdz (Oct 13, 2012)

I actually used to know a Phyre who happened to be a Trakehner here in NJ, wonder if its the same horse? He was grey too.


----------



## Britx (Oct 24, 2012)

@Lady, Thank you I love em to death

@nvr, Deff.. their a awesome breed feel free to message  

@Bridz, It's VERY possible, he is new to our farm is his owner named Christine?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The angle makes him look a little downhill, but if you line up his hooves with the bottom of the screen, you can see his balance. Besides a shorter back than I'd like, the ONLY thing I see is that his front R is a little turned out. Nice guy!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Strong coupling but a bit long in the back. Nice bone. Good angles. Nice shoulder. Nice horse over all.


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Elana, I usually agree with your critiques, but how do you see 'a bit long in the back' at all? Considering how far back the wither reaches and where the LS joint is, how could it be labelled at all long?

I do think he's a bit straight in the hind leg though.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking at the location of the hip.. going up vertically to the back I fine the back a tad long. Not a huge thing.

In this horse it makes little difference as the coupling is VERY strong. Yes.. his hind leg is a bit over straight. 

I would not toss him to the curb for what I see.. he is a really good horse.


----------

